# Réduire son ping



## bidoux27 (23 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous voilà je suis un gros joueur de jeux en raison et mon ping est entre 80 et 100 selon les serveurs. Je souhaiterais réduire mon ping, j'ai vu que de nombreuses astuces dans la console existent sur PC je souhaiterais connaître celles qui sont sur Mac (Terminal ou non).
Je suis en 10.6.2, connecté en Wifi (oui ethernet c'est mieux mais je peux pas car Livebox trop loin, et jai pas de prise téléphonique dans la chambre).
Ma box est une Livebox Inventel.
Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Il y a une commande ping dans le Terminal mais je ne sais pas si elle peut servir à ça.

Pour en savoir plus tu lances l'application Terminal et tu tapes *man ping* (les caractères gras, c'est juste pour différencier le texte à taper dans le Terminal du reste du texte du message).


----------

